# Game 31: Phoenix Suns @ Toronto Raptors (1/3/07)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (22-8) vs Toronto Raptors (13-18)*

*When: Wensday, January 3rd
Time: 5:00 Arizona
Tv: My45*

*Dr. Seuss' Key's of the Game *
1. *Defense?* 
Suns have to rebound and defend. Limit their easy points.
Keep this team jacking up jumpshots. 

2. *Smosh Bosh *
Crowd him. Push him. Shove him. Whatever it takes.
It should be easier since this is his first game back.
Make him turn it over and shoot contested shots. Limit
him to 20 or less.

3. *Bench Contribution.  *
Suns haven't had much help from the bench within the last 
two games. They're going to need 20+ from the bench to give
them more offensive power.


 *Suns Review *



> CHICAGO, Jan. 2 (AP) -- Leandro Barbosa hit a 3-pointer with 1.5 seconds remaining and the Phoenix Suns rallied to a 97-96 victory over the Chicago Bulls on Tuesday night.
> 
> Ben Gordon gave the Bulls a 96-94 lead when he hit two free throws with 5.2 seconds left, but Phoenix wasn't finished. After a timeout, the Suns' Boris Diaw caught the inbound near the right block and passed back to Barbosa at the top of the key for the winning shot.
> 
> ...


*Matchup of the Night*















*Amare Stoudemire vs Chris Bosh* 


*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*










*Head Coach:*








*Mike D'Antoni*

*Toronto Raptors Projected Lineup: *










*Head Coach:*








*Sam Mitchell*​

Lets keep an eye on Nash. He likes having good games in
his country.


----------



## Roland Garros (Dec 6, 2006)

With two quick teams on the court, i expect a game over 110 points for the suns.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Repeat of the US Airlines Center game or a whole new ball of wax? I think that it's still gonna be a beatdown


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

amare break out game i predict. 35 points 15 boards. nash will probably have a big game too, hoping for a win.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Wonder how much the old ball impacted the Suns shooting woes last game.




I'm gonna move to Canada and be a Born Again Canadian.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Expect Leandro to have a monster game. Chris Bosh and Rasho Nesterovic aren't good enough of shotblockers to deter him once he gets in the lane, and Anthony Parker, Fred Jones, and anybody on the team not named TJ Ford is so much slower than Leandro that it kind of makes me sick to my stomach. His previous career high (last year) was scored against Toronto, I look to see a brand new career high this game. Spirits are high from a game winning shot, and I'm hoping like crazy that his shooting touch picks up a bit from long distance because of it.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

T.J. Ford may not play, so look to change your Matchup of the Night at gametime. I'm really hoping the Raptors don't go with a big lineup too much today. Because with Garbajosa likely out, a lot of our bigs will struggle wth Marion and Stoudemire--mmay give up too many free throws. On the otherhand, a small lineup probably can't keep up either, but I still think it'll be closer than people think, and hopefully TJ will play.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Damn, too many players lately missing games when we play them. Billups, Hinrich, and now maybe Ford. I know there are a few more. Just annoying haha.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

ss03 said:


> T.J. Ford may not play, so look to change your Matchup of the Night at gametime. I'm really hoping the Raptors don't go with a big lineup too much today. Because with Garbajosa likely out, a lot of our bigs will struggle wth Marion and Stoudemire--mmay give up too many free throws. On the otherhand, a small lineup probably can't keep up either, but I still think it'll be closer than people think, and hopefully TJ will play.



You're right. News is TJ and Garbajosa will be out.

So I put Bosh vs Amare because I think the Raps will go
small and put Chris at center. This will definitley be a
high scoring game.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Dr.Seuss said:


> You're right. News is TJ and Garbajosa will be out.
> 
> So I put Bosh vs Amare because I think the Raps will go
> small and put Chris at center. This will definitley be a
> high scoring game.


Well, at least one side will be high scoring.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

121-120 raps.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> Damn, too many players lately missing games when we play them. Billups, Hinrich, and now maybe Ford. I know there are a few more. Just annoying haha.


Opposing teams seems to be missing their starting poing guards... The Phoenix curse!

What if the Suns were without Nash for 10 games? I think they'd do better this year without him then last, but it would still be a whole different ball game.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Few thoughts:

Nice to come up with the win when it's a back-to-back road game. Still tough to see the Suns give up a huge lead again...

Far from Nash's best game, but he showed up in the 4th when they needed him the most. His clutch factor has been through the roof this year.

Hopefully Suns fans got to see AND appreciate how good Chris Bosh really is. Living in Canada I get to see him everyday, but I get the feeling he's somewhat overlooked overall.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Nash is crazy. 8 points in the last minute and change after shooting like crap for most of the game.

Exciting contest for anyone who didn't get to see it. Suns fans are spoiled anyways.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

> The Suns are who we thought they were. That's why we took the damn court. Now if you want to crown 'em, then crown their ****. But they are who we thought they were, and we let them off the hook."


Thats wat Mitchell shouldve said.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Pain5155 said:


> Thats wat Mitchell shouldve said.


:lol:


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> *Dr. Seuss' Key's of the Game *
> 1. *Defense?*
> Suns have to rebound and defend. Limit their easy points.
> Keep this team jacking up jumpshots.


Check.

Suns with 42 rebounds to Raps 44. 
Raps shoot 42 percent from the field.



> 2. *Smosh Bosh *
> Crowd him. Push him. Shove him. Whatever it takes.
> It should be easier since this is his first game back.
> Make him turn it over and shoot contested shots. Limit
> him to 20 or less.


I'm giving this a check.

Bosh shoots 22 shots only getting 11 to go. They also made
him turn the ball over 6 times. Only allowing him to get to
the line 6 times.



> 3. *Bench Contribution.  *
> Suns haven't had much help from the bench within the last
> two games. They're going to need 20+ from the bench to give
> them more offensive power.


Check.

Suns with 25 off the bench.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Anyone catch the kick Raja gave to the Rookie after he took the charge? It was really only visible on the replay. Thunder Dan mentioned that the league office might not like it if they reviewed the play.


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

I saw that kick, but thats Raja, haha.


----------



## Chris Bosh #4 (Feb 18, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> I'm giving this a check.
> 
> Bosh shoots 22 shots only getting 11 to go. They also made
> him turn the ball over 6 times. Only allowing him to get to
> the line 6 times.


Wow I guess I never knew allowing Chris Bosh to score 26 points, 14 rebounds, 2 blocks, 4 assists, on 50 percent shooting was containing him. I know he had 6 TO's, but he was a monster in the fourth quarter. He was not contained today.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Chris Bosh #4 said:


> Wow I guess I never knew allowing Chris Bosh to score 26 points, 14 rebounds, 2 blocks, 4 assists, on 50 percent shooting was containing him. I know he had 6 TO's, but he was a monster in the fourth quarter. He was not contained today.



Stats outside points are irrelavant since the Suns can't
control that.

Read what I said the Suns had to do.....They did that.
But Bosh had a great overall game.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*DON'T DO IT AMARE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------

